# Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen: Vier neue Szenen aus Ridley Scotts Alien-Prequel im Video



## icon1zed (17. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen: Vier neue Szenen aus Ridley Scotts Alien-Prequel im Video* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen: Vier neue Szenen aus Ridley Scotts Alien-Prequel im Video


----------



## Sleipnir4 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die extreme Zeitverzögerung schon lachhaft.
Synchronisiert ist alles, im Kino kommt zurzeit eh nur Dreck, also was soll das?

Ich hab ihn jedenfalls schon lange in NY gesehen, nette 3D-Effekte, aber wirklich verpassen tut man nichts. Ich hab mir jedenfalls mehr erhofft (wohl auch wegen des Hypes)


----------



## Kerusame (17. Juli 2012)

ich finde die deutsche stimme von riddick passt nicht zum afroamerikanischen kapitän


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juli 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> ich finde die deutsche stimme von riddick passt nicht zum afroamerikanischen kapitän


 Das ist Vin Diesels Stimme aus Triple X (Marco Kröger). In den Riddick Filmen war es Martin Kessler


----------



## Seebaer (17. Juli 2012)

Sleipnir4 schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn jedenfalls schon lange in NY gesehen, nette 3D-Effekte, aber wirklich verpassen tut man nichts. Ich hab mir jedenfalls mehr erhofft (wohl auch wegen des Hypes)



"Geschmacksache" hat der Affe gesagt, als er in die Seife biss.


----------

